# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Member vs Banned?  What Does it Mean?

## Island Girl

I have noticed on a few post, that under the Boardie name where it usually says "Member" it says "Banned" instead. What does this mean and why is it done? If someone were banned, why would they still be able to post? Just wondering how 'tings work is all. IRIE! *IG

----------


## Marko

if dem banned they aren't able to post anymore.........
you are probably looking at old posts..........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Island Girl

Thanks Marco. "Got it" now. IRIE! *IG

----------

